# Any reports from Southern Cape May County?



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Greetings all,

I should be in Wildwood Crest this weekend, I haven't been down since 9/7, does anyone have any insight on what's biting?

I know the Pennsauken Surf Fishing Club Tournament is on Saturday and Sunday but I will only be able to fish Saturday Morning so I'll likeley take a pass.

In order to stay out of the way of the tournament participents I'll probably stick to Diamond Beach or Cape Inlet, but I'm always open to suggestions.

Here's hoping we all have a great fall!!

DH.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

see my thread "wildwoods" Was suppose to be in reply to your thread.


----------

